# Hymns



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Couple things come to mind for creepy ecclesiastical stuff...

Naturally "The Omen", "Ave Satanis"
Hellraiser has some music you may find useful
Mozart's "Dies Irae" is worthwhile, but look into the Dies Irae of any Reqium Mass, they all have potential.
Nox Arcana has some music very close to pre-Reformation medieval church music on the "Winter's Knight" album.
Finally, hunt these up from Enya "Cursum Perficio", "Tempus Vernum" and "Pax Deorum".


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Your an absolute doll! Thanks so much,going to check that out.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

You may have better luck searching for "chants" then hymns....

I seem to recall 13 ghosts having a good chant in it somewhere


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

You might try one of the 'harvest' hymns. I wrote a tune to go along with Jeremiah Ingalls "harvest hymn" that is on the grim side.

What are you going to use it for specifically?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

There are a number of songs by Dead Can Dance that would fit, including "Summoning of the Muse". Also a track by Laszlo Hortobagyi called "Stasis Binkar", and several tracks by Raison d'Etre like "Sephiroth", "Euphrosyne", "In Loneliness", "Sophrosyne", and "Slow Ascent". Especially "In Loneliness".


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for taking the time to reply back everyone,I will have to see what works with my theme,My 3 sons want me to do a cemetary theme,I only have one that lives at home and their telling me what they would like,sheesh...and who gets to set it up?...yours Truely

Again, thanks so much!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I can't think of nay hymns, but there may be a couple of songs that work from the many Halloween Kids LPs from the past that sing Halloween words to popular tunes. I know some don't like these, but if its for a children's themed display they might work just fine.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Lilshedevil:

Here's a link to some chanty-hymny-singy songs that are still kinda spooky. Will any work?

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Chants.rar


----------

